# Big Brother



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

Looked for a previously-started, catch-all Big Brother thread and didn't find one (all were aimed at specific episodes/seasons)... so here it is now.

The new season of BB starts on June 27th. It's showing up in the guide, but not on the To-Do List. It may be due to the guide just picking it up in the past 24 hrs, but it'll be something to keep an eye on, since CBS and/or Rivo loves to switch up the show titles and IDs all the time, in order to foul-up everybody's OnePasses.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the series id does not match the 1p i currently have saved for bb, so i created a second 1p from this guide entry (just in case) - when this has happened in the past, it's generally worked out within a few days of the show airing.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I did the same, created a new 1P to make sure I don't miss it. I don't understand why they do that.

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yes, thanks!

the original 1p has the correct poster art, the new 1p is generic (as of today).


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Big Brother, Amazing Race, and Survivor, always have Wishlist backup in addition to regular One Pass. You get some false positives, but just press clear to quickly delete.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sorry, no, i expect my 1p's to function correctly, i already have enough wishlists to babysit, not to mention existing tdl errors, tivo 1p's should function as advertised.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> sorry, no, i expect my 1p's to function correctly, i already have enough wishlists to babysit, not to mention existing tdl errors, tivo 1p's should function as advertised.


You're right, they SHOULD.

But since they DON'T (even before Rovi takeover)... wishlists are a useful backup..

Though IMHO they're slightly less needed nowadays since OPs can go across all channels.. but are still useful in some situations (e.g. Masterpiece Theater uses a whole bunch of different names, including so-and-show On Masterpiece).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

it looks like they've decided to ditch the old series id, and have attached the bb20 poster art to the new series id (for now).


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

Well crap. I was hoping they'd straighten this show ID situation out, but with the premiere episode just a couple days away, it looks like I'll have to set _YET ANOTHER_ duplicate OnePass for a new season. What good is a "ONEPASS" if you have to babysit (re-set/add-a-backup-to) the damn thing with each latest edition? Seems to happen quite a bit with CBS too.

Figure it out, Rivo/CBS.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I have to do this every season with BB, Survivor, and Amazing Race.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

A Wish List is best for shows like Big Brother, Survivor and The Amazing Race.


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like Big Brother is going to start at least 10 minutes late tonight (maybe 15min). So throw some padding on there if you haven't built that into your OnePasses already.


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

New season of Big Brother starts Tuesday, June 25th.

None of my previous three OnePasses have picked it up yet (it's in the Guide). We'll see what happens, but more than likely, a new OnePass will need to be set _*yet again*_.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

My old OnePass from last year did not pick it up either. I had to create a new OnePass.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Same here.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

same here as well, i will always wonder why rivo can seem to get other show's 1p to record year after year with the same 1p, but we need to create new 1p for bb, survivor, and amazing race.


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

NorthAlabama said:


> i will always wonder why rivo can seem to get other show's 1p to record year after year with the same 1p, but we need to create new 1p for bb, survivor, and amazing race.


Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous. I complained via "Report a Lineup Issue" about this most recent season of The Amazing Race requiring a new 1P, and a few days ago about this new season of Big Brother. It would probably take way more people to make them take notice (and fix it), but I'm going to write each time this doesn't get fixed. It shouldn't be that hard, since it's worked correctly before.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I just had to make a new SP too. Ironically, I did not have to it for After Dark and I don't remember having to do a new one for it last summer either.


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

The BB22:All Stars finale will be 2 hours on Oct 28th at 9pmET.


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

Moving from Sun nights to Mon (starting today).

Couldn't be happier about this schedule change. Now I won't have to constantly babysit this to make sure the NFL game hasn't gone long and messed everything up.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Taco Corp said:


> Moving from Sun nights to Mon (starting today).
> 
> Couldn't be happier about this schedule change. Now I won't have to constantly babysit this to make sure the NFL game hasn't gone long and messed everything up.


not so fast my friend


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312895939103858693


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

unclehonkey said:


> not so fast my friend
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312895939103858693


For the love of.....!!!


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

unclehonkey said:


> not so fast my friend


Aggggghhhh! Dammit!

Why is CBS getting into the Monday Night Football game?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Taco Corp said:


> Aggggghhhh! Dammit!
> 
> Why is CBS getting into the Monday Night Football game?


game was postponed from today due to a Covid-19 positive test this past Friday. No positives since then


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

unclehonkey said:


> game was postponed from today


Yeah, I knew about the game being moved, but it never occurred to me that CBS would disrupt programming to broadcast the rescheduled game. I should've known.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Taco Corp said:


> Yeah, I knew about the game being moved, but it never occurred to me that CBS would disrupt programming to broadcast the rescheduled game. I should've known.


you realize we're discussing football in america, right? 

i'm used to football ruling for most of my life - my senior year in high school, due to budget cuts, they fired the drama and art teachers so they could maintain *7 *football coaches...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

make sure to pad the recording tonight in case football runs long


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

The my TiVo guide (TE3) was updated for football (after forcing a connection), but Big Brother is not scheduled afterward. Football is listed as 7:00 pm to 11:00 pm EDT.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yesterday i had football followed by bb, today football disappeared and bb is listed at 7pm, then odaat and manhunt - i can't wait to see what happens after the next update...


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

DVR_Dave said:


> The my TiVo guide (TE3) was updated for football (after forcing a connection), but Big Brother is not scheduled afterward. Football is listed as 7:00 pm to 11:00 pm EDT.


same here...but 1 hour earlier (i'm in Central time zone)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Glad I caught it, says recording bb now, but its football
Glad my yttv got it right, and if starts late or ends late,won't have to pad

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

DVR_Dave said:


> The my TiVo guide (TE3) was updated for football (after forcing a connection), but Big Brother is not scheduled afterward.


Yep. My ToDo was updated similarly earlier today. I tried to run a connection again to see if there was a really late schedule edit, but no, it's still just football.

The game is now over, but there's still 1h10m left in the guide... so HIT THAT RECORD BUTTON if you want to record BB, as it's supposed to air any moment.

Also, I'm really peeved that the program data for the episode is lost and it'll show up as "NFL Football" now. Gonna mess up my kmttg workflow.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

How is this week look like?


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

So far so good I believe.


----------

